# Wilier Cento Uno Superleggera Petacchi?



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Are Wilier actually going to produce this absoloutely gorgeous frame for sale for us normal cyclists or are they are just a special line for Alessandro?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PBDsEEe_Dc


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

How about a Wooden Wilier Cento Uno "super leggera"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNlQAHrhGFs&feature=related


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Alessandro's Cento SL for sale in the US*

Wilier will be producing the frame. It's already on the newly updated Wilier-USA site.

http://www.wilier-usa.com/#/road/cento1-sl/


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Petacchi's SL is a bit different than the standard SL as it has some reinforcements:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/petacchis-new-wilier-cento1.html
and
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/03/petacchis-wilier-cento1-superleggera.html



rcjunkie3000 said:


> Wilier will be producing the frame. It's already on the newly updated Wilier-USA site.
> 
> http://www.wilier-usa.com/#/road/cento1-sl/


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

i.
must.
have
this...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

can get it from competitive cyclist

thinking about it...


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

petacchi type model is the Cento1 SL Racing (SLR):
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/10/petacchi-type-wilier-cento1-sl-now.html


----------

